# How much do you spend on gas in a week and what's your local fuel price?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Personally, I only spend $25 a week on fuel(2.65/gal) and when I fall below a 1/4 of a tank I'm done Ubering. 
FYI, I'm just a PT driver earning @$175 a week


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Personally, I only spend $25 a week on fuel(2.65/gal) and when I fall below a 1/4 of a tank I'm done Ubering.
> FYI, I'm just a PT driver earning @$175 a week


$25 a week is Super cheap. Our gas is at 3.49 I think. I also drive 70 miles to my job, uber once a week (or try to), take kids to school, activities, etc. Probably close to $200 a week.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

I go to our local mall and siphon about $1 worth of gas from several vehicles...so I do not pay any amount for gas.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

A total of ZERO this week.

Brought my car in for some minor maintenance and THEY crashed it on a test ride...

Hey, at least I'm saving on gas.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

$30 at $2.20 per gallon takes me 600 miles.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This really going to show how sad my situation is ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> This really going to show how sad my situation is ?


Everything's expensive in SF.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Ny $2.43 gallon about $48. A week to earn $500. Part time


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

About $2.19 a gallon here and I fill up twice a week usually. My gas tank is only a 10 gallon. So I spend around 45 a week and make anywhere from 400 to 600 typically.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

geez $4.28 per here in calif. Nice ride needs premium. I try to limit myself to one tank a week, which is double what I used prior to RS. Doesn't always work out...


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

$250-300. $2.24 today.


----------



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

$75 a week, $2.90 gal, average $600 a week earnings P/T


----------



## Badger720 (Aug 2, 2019)

$3.39 per gal here in WA. Twice a week fill-up for $500-$600.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

$200 or so a week. Paid $3.47 per gallon at a local station.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sam's club PREMIUM GAS $2.30 A gallon today.

And I normally use about $20-25 bux a day, but I've gone as High as $40 in a day.. I have a habit that I always hit the carwash on the way home(I have a monthly membership) and then fill the gas tank for the next day then home. No deviations I don't go home with out a full tank.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

$2.25-2.30 for E85 or $2.80-$3.00 for 87. Either works, but E85 gets about 20% lower fuel economy. As a result, amounts vary too much to state a fixed amount but weekly costs for personal and other miles are in the neighborhood of $100 per week at 32 miles per gallon.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

2.25 don't let tank drop below 1/4 because could go to airport 45 mi away at anytime. Get gas about every 3-4 days.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Zero. Full charge every morning


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Personally, I only spend $25 a week on fuel(2.65/gal) and when I fall below a 1/4 of a tank I'm done Ubering.
> FYI, I'm just a PT driver earning @$175 a week


Shell regular unleaded $2.09
$1.99 with card and 10 cent a gallon discount.
I get 5 to 10 gallons a day.



percy_ardmore said:


> 2.25 don't let tank drop below 1/4 because could go to airport 45 mi away at anytime. Get gas about every 3-4 days.


I strongly dislike letting my tank get below 1/2 !

And
Have recently learned
With in tank electric fuel pumps
Running low on gas BURNS UP FUEL PUMPS !

THE GAS LUBRICATES & COOLS FUEL PUMPS !

FUEL PUMP ASSEMBLIES cost $200.00 on up if you do it yourself.

( my sending float/ level indicator recently went bad. Have to remove back seat to get at fuel pump. Is $450.00 to $750.00 job to get someone to do it. Part can be purchased for $150.00)

Also, fuel filter is on pump.
** remember $10.00 Fuel Filters anyone ?
Now you have to REMOVE FUEL PUMP TO CHANGE FILTER !!!
*** AND must De Pressurize system or spray gas all over car interrior !


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Personally, I only spend $25 a week on fuel(2.65/gal) and when I fall below a 1/4 of a tank I'm done Ubering.
> FYI, I'm just a PT driver earning @$175 a week


Part time is good. I would prefer driving less than more.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Best part about living in TX, gas is cheap. I pay right around $2.09 ATM. Fill up 1.5 times or so a week as a PT driver. My car is a gas guzzler though with a 300HP v6.

Making 250-300 a week while spending about $45-50 in gas.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

$1.85 E85 fuel spotted in Colorado Springs. ?⛽

Typically costs $2.25-2.35.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> Personally, I only spend $25 a week on fuel(2.65/gal) and when I fall below a 1/4 of a tank I'm done Ubering.
> FYI, I'm just a PT driver earning @$175 a week


I don't mean to be unkind but I really have to laugh at the price of your juice. Ours is measured in litres not gallons, and the current price is 174.9¢ per litre and a large proportion of that is tax.

There are approx 3.8 litres per US gallon so our per gallon cost is approx $6.65.

Seeing your cost of $2.65 per gallon really brings tears to my eyes.

.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

My average has been $59 per week, includes personal miles. Gas is around $2.30 (but got to shop around to get that) after a credit card discount.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

What does Uber pay you per mile minute ?


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

For those that don't know, GasBuddy is an awesome app for getting the best fuel prices in your area. i use it daily.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

For every hundred dollar I earn on uber it takes 15-20 dollars of gas ($2.6/gal). I need a car in the 40+mpg range. 20mpg is not cutting it.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> For every hundred dollar I earn on uber it takes 15-20 dollars of gas ($2.6/gal). I need a car in the 40+mpg range. 20mpg is not cutting it.


What' wrong with that? The 20 mpg car should be bigger, heavier (safer), and more comfortable. Try working on cutting dead miles instead.


----------



## CoolDorito1997 (Sep 19, 2019)

Canada here in Toronto, I have a honda accord 2014, I do uber eats, I work for 8 hours I fill up easily with 15 dollars


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> What' wrong with that? The 20 mpg car should be bigger, heavier (safer), and more comfortable. Try working on cutting dead miles instead.


Give me active safety (ability to avoid accidents) over passive safety (performance in an accident). I don't crash cars so I would prefer to have moderate passive safety and good fuel economy for _all _miles. Also, an SUV won't protect you any better if you run into a curb or get into an accident with a tractor trailer.

20mpg is fine if you are earning XL rates but otherwise poor economy is simply eating any X money you are making. 30+ mpg makes you more resilient to economic changes like rate cuts or gas price increases. Some people need big SUVs but for those who don't, they are opening themselves up to economic precariousness if they drive something bigger and more expensive than they need for the job. If you are not off-roading or carrying large numbers of people and luggage, and don't run a premium platform, an SUV may be a liability.

If you disagree with me, that's fine, but check back with me when gas goes back up to $4.50.

Before I get called a liberal snowflake environmentalist whatever I'll just add that it is entirely possible I will get a Toyota 4Runner in the next year or two as a car for mountain dirt roads and other similar purposes but you won't see me grinding UberX miles in one.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

About a 100.00 a week. I use the highest octane though and I work 60 miles from my house for my regular job.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Usually listed above $2.50/gal around here, but with -3c with rewards card and -$1 (limited to 20 gals) grocery rewards and % back card...
Comes to ~$1.50/gal



gooddolphins said:


> About a 100.00 a week. I use the highest octane though and I work 60 miles from my house for my regular job.


You're wasting money if your engine doesn't require it, look on dash and gas cap or car manual.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Fullerton California.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

HazardousDescent said:


> Usually listed above $2.50/gal around here, but with -3c with rewards card and -$1 (limited to 20 gals) grocery rewards and % back card...
> Comes to ~$1.50/gal
> 
> 
> You're wasting money if your engine doesn't require it, look on dash and gas cap or car manual.


I'm a Uber driver. I've got the money to waste lol


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks a million to Jerry Brown and Gavin Newsom. How's that bullet train thing goin'?


----------

